# Suppressor frustration



## *DoubleThreat*

Im curious if im the only one who's had it with the atf wait time. Its been 9 months now and still not a word,all they tell you is "pending". Drives me insane that there is not a better way to judge the wait time. Am I alone in my frustration?? Maybe I just need to let it out!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Nope still not better.


----------



## Bayoutalker

What are you waiting for? 

Cliff


----------



## Csafisher

Ya it sucks, and I have only been waiting 2 months....


----------



## muney pit

Bought my last one in feb and it took til mid oct to get it. That time from buying to pick up but seems like we all had the same idea to get ahead of the july change over. A buddy bought one in may and was doesnt think he'll get it till jan, feb. He works gun retail. 

This is why the hearing protection act needs everyone of us to call your congress man and send a facebook mess to trump to put in on his 100 day list.


----------



## Bird

Last I heard, wait times were 10-12 months. Huge back log because of all the applications that went in before the changes to 41-F that took effect end of July. Just go do a few mag dumps and call me in the morning....


----------



## snapperlicious

I've been waiting since end of June. I've heard they have been issuing them from march to early April.


----------



## sea sick

You'd have a baby by 9 months!!
I ordered a few suppressors about 3 years back ...took 5 months.
My last purchase was in April...so hope to have them by January some time....it only hurts when you think about it...


----------



## blfuller123

You can call and get the status of the form 4, just need the SN, the name of the trust and the name of the dealer. I ordered 2 suppressors in Jan, called in Aug, and then again in Sept. The day after I called in Sept, they were approved.


----------



## smacha538

I bought my can on May 6. Did a form 4 trust. I called the atf two weeks ago and I was still freaking pending. Words can not describe how frustrating it is. Got a form 1 sbr floating around in magical atf land too that was submitted in the beginning of June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker

the first two I bought Spring 2015 it took 6 months to the day........last one I bought in Jan 2016.....took 8 months.


----------



## NFAJohn

I bought my first can in 08 and the wait time was like 4 months, I've bought several more since and the waits just keep getting longer. Only one I'm waiting for now I submitted in April, still isn't here. Always makes me laugh how fast they cash that 200 dollar check and how long it takes them to mail the stamp!


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

I submitted end of feb 16' form 4 trust. Your right it hurts to think about the 1k I have sitting in a safe with my name on it that I cant touch. I hope Trump makes the hearing act pass,i was shooting with my buddies can and I no longer cringe when the gun goes off.Neighbors are pretty happy with it as well. If we could buy over the counter I'd have cans on all my guns. O well until the day my phone rings and I hear "your the proud father of a suppressor" i'll just keep dreaming as I pull the trigger. Thanks guys


----------



## speckle-catcher

you're whining about 1K?

*laughs in class 3*


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Bought a machine gun in 2010 that was approved on a Form 4 in 38 days. 

Irony is the stamp go lost and a duplicate had to be issued. Had to wait an extra 4 weeks.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Bought a pair of them March 18 and got them 2 weeks ago. Much depends on the application reviewer...every one of them has been worth the wait.

You're just a rock throw away, let's go break mine in!


----------



## snapperlicious

I called the other day and she said processing mid July now. Silencer shop say April through October approvals. So hope I'm getting close! Check cashed July 21.


----------



## 98aggie77566

November 16th postmark for me....check was cashed pretty dang quick.

I'm hoping to have it by 4th of July.

Oh well...can't do much about it...until the law passes where you can buy it/take it home directly from the shop!


----------



## Bird

You'll feel like a kid on Christmas morning when you get that call, "your stamp has arrived..."


----------



## NFAJohn

Just a little update just had a tax stamp come in for 1 silencerco harvester 30 and 1 form 1 SBR stamp. Forms were submitted on 1 April 2016, stamps in hand 12 December 2016. Only a few more stamps out there in limbo, the Good Lord himself only knows how long the form 4 for my 14" benelli is going to take!


----------



## johnsons1480

Looks like I submitted mine 6/12/12 and it got approved 12/10/12, so just shy of 6 months. Truth be told I was pretty disappointed with the performance. I got a 300 BLK SBR tax stamp to go with it, and it was still quite loud with subsonics because of the AR bolt. Now the suppressor is on a .308 bolt action. It's hearing safe and has no recoil, so that's cool. The drawback is that it's a 20" barrel, and it's horribly balanced with that brick sitting on the front of it. Anyone else disappointed when they got their suppressor?


----------



## Bird

johnsons1480 said:


> Looks like I submitted mine 6/12/12 and it got approved 12/10/12, so just shy of 6 months. Truth be told I was pretty disappointed with the performance. I got a 300 BLK SBR tax stamp to go with it, and it was still quite loud with subsonics because of the AR bolt. Now the suppressor is on a .308 bolt action. It's hearing safe and has no recoil, so that's cool. The drawback is that it's a 20" barrel, and it's horribly balanced with that brick sitting on the front of it. Anyone else disappointed when they got their suppressor?


If you are shooting factory sub loads in your 300blk SBR, they will likely be louder than you would like or even have some pop. To get best performance, ballistics and sound, you need to handload.


----------



## NFAJohn

I've shot piles of 300blk out of my 10.5" with the 762sdn6. You might try running a slightly heavier buffer or the JP captured recoil spring to really knock the noise down, made a difference on my little SBR.


----------



## johnsons1480

Bird said:


> If you are shooting factory sub loads in your 300blk SBR, they will likely be louder than you would like or even have some pop. To get best performance, ballistics and sound, you need to handload.


Fair enough. I have everything I need except the harbor freight chop saw and jig. I gave up on the caliber before ever trying to handload for it, so that may be worth a try.



NFAJohn said:


> I've shot piles of 300blk out of my 10.5" with the 762sdn6. You might try running a slightly heavier buffer or the JP captured recoil spring to really knock the noise down, made a difference on my little SBR.


I have the same suppressor but a 9" barrel. I had a heavy buffer in, but I never thought about trying the JP captured recoil spring. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NFAJohn

No problem. Found the link for the video that convinced me to give it a try.


----------



## juan valdez

98aggie77566 said:


> November 16th postmark for me....check was cashed pretty dang quick.
> 
> I'm hoping to have it by 4th of July.
> 
> Oh well...can't do much about it...until the law passes where you can buy it/take it home directly from the shop!


that's what's aggravating about it, they cash that check awful quick!


----------



## 78thomas78

Just had another one of mine clear from April 1 this year! Time to road trip to the Austin area again...


----------



## NFAJohn

Just had two stamps hit yesterday, a form 1 lower and a 30 cal harvester. Purchased 1 April 2016 and in my hands 14 December 2016. I'll be doing a review on the harvester this weekend, I've got several other cans and really NEEDED a lighter can for my 300WM build.My first impression is that this thing is stupid light compared to my AAC cans and it should be right at home on precision rifles.


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*Update*

Well after a battle to get my serial # from my guy,i called the nfa and it seems my submitted date is MAY 9TH. Which im not understanding how my invoice shows I paid on feb 23rd and it took almost 3 months to be submitted. Maybe someone with more experience will enlighten me. I feel like my guy I ordered from sat on his finger but I guess it could have sat in the gov'ts hands for that long?? At least I have some idea on when to expect the birth of my 1lb 6oz new child!! Hopefully this year but highly doubt it at this point,i just hope it comes before predator contest time!!!!


----------



## bigdaddyflo

*DoubleThreat* said:


> Well after a battle to get my serial # from my guy,i called the nfa and it seems my submitted date is MAY 9TH. Which im not understanding how my invoice shows I paid on feb 23rd and it took almost 3 months to be submitted. Maybe someone with more experience will enlighten me. I feel like my guy I ordered from sat on his finger but I guess it could have sat in the gov'ts hands for that long?? At least I have some idea on when to expect the birth of my 1lb 6oz new child!! Hopefully this year but highly doubt it at this point,i just hope it comes before predator contest time!!!!


The way I understand...When you purchase a suppressor and the vendor selling it has it "physically in hand" the transfer and the paperwork to the ATF goes quick. If the vendor does not have it, they have to wait for them to get the suppressor/serial number so that information can go on your application to the ATF. They can not send in the paperwork in to the ATF until after they get that information from the manufacturer.

I bought a suppressor that was "back in stock" from SS on January 13th, 2016. However, the paperwork for the suppressor didn't get sent in to the ATF until March 10th, I am assuming this is after they received the serial number. I was notified by SS of the serial number a week later via email. At that point the "waiting game" started. I received mine October 15, 2016.

Just try and forget about your $1,000! (ha - funny), it will just show up one day!


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*FINALLY Whohhhhooooo*

Finally after just shy of a year my form 4 stamp was approved.Gotta sent my 4473 and she should be here this week!!!! Wouldn't you know my buddy sent his one month later and his w a s approved on the very same day. Time to get spoiled. A word of advice to folk who are about to buy a can,make sure it's in stock!!!


----------



## NFAJohn

Congrats man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Welcome to the world of stamp collecting !


----------



## Fishfur

*stamp*

mine took 11 months i got to know Cesar pretty well.


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*308*

Had to post a few pics for those who followed the thread.Couldnt be happier with the results,had to do some tuning with the overgassed 308 but not a big deal.


----------



## smacha538

Called ATF today and finally got the approval. Form 4 Trust. 

Bought can and submitted paperwork: May 6, 2016
ATF received paperwork and showed pending: May 16, 2016
Approved: January 25, 2017
In hand: ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddyflo

*DoubleThreat* said:


> Had to post a few pics for those who followed the thread.Couldnt be happier with the results,had to do some tuning with the overgassed 308 but not a big deal.


It's like Christmas in February - congrats and welcome to the suppressed side of shooting.


----------



## Captn C

I put a couple on law-away...heck of a price from Rebel Suppressors $249.00 for a .30 suppressor. I'm holding out that the HPA passes and the law changes. I can just have them sent to my FFL.


----------



## snapperlicious

I'm still waiting! Purchased late June check cashed July 21st.


----------



## juan valdez

finally submitted my suppressor last week. so the wait begins

it's sitting at a local range though so i'm able to go there and use it while i wait for atf to stare at it on their desk for the next 9 months or so


----------



## sea sick

Picked up another 1 yesterday...the others took 5-6 months....this .30cal gemtech took 9 months!


----------



## snapperlicious

Boo. They told me another month probably.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Submitted in November.

Talked to the gun shop and he said they are just now getting back May 2016!!

I guess I'm looking at another 6 months!!


----------



## snapperlicious

11 months and counting. Called and they said looks like yours says processing. You should be getting it soon! Bunch of bs imo.


----------



## Chase4556

Ordered my SIG srd762ti-qd through a military dealer last November, took almost 6 months just to come in. Had I known that, I would have gone a different route and paid regular price. 

Begining of May everything was sent off. I figure it will probably be a Valentines day gift to myself. If I get it before then... even better.


----------



## muney pit

Chase4556 said:


> Ordered my SIG srd762ti-qd through a military dealer last November, took almost 6 months just to come in. Had I known that, I would have gone a different route and paid regular price.
> 
> Begining of May everything was sent off. I figure it will probably be a Valentines day gift to myself. If I get it before then... even better.


Thats why i only buy whats in the store. Nfa times look to be 13 months now. Im gonna hold off for a bit before i buy any more. Hopeing the hpa passes but dought it.


----------



## Chase4556

muney pit said:


> Thats why i only buy whats in the store. Nfa times look to be 13 months now. Im gonna hold off for a bit before i buy any more. Hopeing the hpa passes but dought it.


Yeah I kept waiting for the HPA to pass and finally said screw it and went ahead and got it.

When I get back to the states I'm going to go ahead and buy a 22lr can that my local shop carries. Might as well go ahead and pay the $200, if the HPA passes and I get my money back and the suppressor then sweet. If not, oh well.


----------



## snapperlicious

*The day has come*

Finally after ordering on 6/20/16 I got my call on 6/30/17. Pretty exciting!


----------



## Csafisher

My form was approved today. 310 days after the check was cashed. Hopefully I can pick up my spectre 2 next week!


----------



## Chase4556

Csafisher said:


> My form was approved today. 310 days after the check was cashed. Hopefully I can pick up my spectre 2 next week!


I'm bad at math... when did you submit your form 4?


----------



## Csafisher

Chase4556 said:


> I'm bad at math... when did you submit your form 4?


I think the check cashed 10/26/16. I bought it around 10/12/16. I can't remember now. Approved 9/1/17 and stamp in on 9/10/17.


----------



## Csafisher




----------



## 98aggie77566

Still waiting on mine from November......


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

And I thought we were getting so close to the hpa passing now some jackleg shoots up Vegas!!! I can't stand the b.s. media all over this,guess gun prices an d sales will skyrocket again.


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*Back in the game*

Unfortunately owning a suppressor has only led to an addiction!
I just completed my order and back to playing the waiting game.

At least I have one so this purchase shouldn't prompt any impatience.....

I must say,my first purchase was pre new atf rule and silencershop made it ssssoooo easy with their app and a kiosk at my local shop I feel this go-round will be far less painful than my first experience.


----------



## Csafisher

Ya I'm sure Las Vegas put a hitch in the HPA


----------



## etexsaltycat

I just picked up my first suppressor today. Silencer shop does make it simple. Purchased in Feb, check cashed april, stamp received today. Form4 individual. I got the M4-2000 It made my M4 sound like a .22 For the first time I actually enjoyed shooting that dang loud SOB


----------



## Chase4556

etexsaltycat said:


> I just picked up my first suppressor today. Silencer shop does make it simple. Purchased in Feb, check cashed april, stamp received today. Form4 individual. I got the M4-2000 It made my M4 sound like a .22 For the first time I actually enjoyed shooting that dang loud SOB


Good to hear. I didn't order mine through silencer shop, but I talked to them on Facebook the other day and they said they were seeing form 4s coming back from April. I turned mine in May 16th, so I'm hopeful that maybe in the next couple months I will have it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TxChamp08

Ordered mine in March 17' and still haven't received it... Form 4-Trust
Father in Law ordered in January 17'-Nothin
Father ordered in February 17'- Nothin

What gives?


----------



## DR_Smith

you are probably looking at close to a yr wait. I forgot the exact dates of mine but check cashed (june or july 16) and received mine May of 17... waits are prob getting longer... 
best advice.... don't think about it!!!! it will happen when it happens and cant speed it up!!


----------



## Em1_crew

someone here at work told me they went to Austin and bought one in a shop and got the suppressor same day. I've never heard of that but he swears by it.


----------



## etexsaltycat

Trust is still taking over a year. I did form4 individual, gambling that SHARE or HPA would pass. So much for that. I am about to buy another one. Single shot trust this time. Silencer shop has figured out a loophole and The Feds are totally ok with it.


----------



## DR_Smith

*ummmmm*



Em1_crew said:


> someone here at work told me they went to Austin and bought one in a shop and got the suppressor same day. I've never heard of that but he swears by it.


lets quote them and show some facts or else I call 100% BS unless they bought it from someone "under the table" and didn't realize it! its a federal form that has to go through extensive background checks and whatever else... i know several people that have some pretty extensive licensees that still have to wait the required time so i doubt that it can be done that easy...


----------



## 98aggie77566

etexsaltycat said:


> I just picked up my first suppressor today. Silencer shop does make it simple. Purchased in Feb, check cashed april, stamp received today. Form4 individual. I got the M4-2000 It made my M4 sound like a .22 For the first time I actually enjoyed shooting that dang loud SOB


Curious how the Silencer Shop is processing things so much faster??

Bought mine in a November and still nothing....going on a year!

How the heck are they getting through these hoops in only a few months?

Current wait time estimates:
https://www.silencershop.com/atf-wait-times/


----------



## snapperlicious

*Hmmmm*



98aggie77566 said:


> Curious how the Silencer Shop is processing things so much faster??
> 
> Bought mine in a November and still nothing....going on a year!
> 
> How the heck are they getting through these hoops in only a few months?
> 
> Current wait time estimates:
> http://www.silencershop.com/atf-wait-times/


I bought mine from here and took 1 year and 10 days. Not sure how he got his that quick. Something doesnâ€™t add up.


----------



## etexsaltycat

snapperlicious said:


> I bought mine from here and took 1 year and 10 days. Not sure how he got his that quick. Something doesnâ€™t add up.


Did y'all do trust or individual? Trusts take way longer. Also, check the NFA tracker website. There is a chart that shows both individual and trust. 
Check both form 4s and see for yourself. 
http://www.nfatracker.com/nfa-transfer-time-tracking/


----------



## 98aggie77566

I did the trust....but none of the estimates seem to be in the couple of month range on average regardless of method?

Clueless how you get to the extreme front of that curve....if I could get one in 3 months I would have already bought 2 more for other calibers.


----------



## etexsaltycat

I made the purchase in Feb, stamp received in October. Still 8 months but nowhere near the year it's taking for trusts. 

Btw all this suppressor talk got me excited. I just went to SilencerShop website and ordered a 7.62 can. I chose the single shot trust this time. Hopefully I'll have it before next deer season.


----------



## Chase4556

98aggie77566 said:


> Curious how the Silencer Shop is processing things so much faster??
> 
> Bought mine in a November and still nothing....going on a year!
> 
> How the heck are they getting through these hoops in only a few months?
> 
> Current wait time estimates:
> http://www.silencershop.com/atf-wait-times/


The ATF is finally through the backlog of June/July 2016. Things are starting to speed up, and we should see wait times start to drop. Maybe 5-6months instead of 10-14m. That is what silencer shop told me.

If you bought yours in November, and did a individual f4, then you should be coming up. I'd give the ATF a call and see if they can give you an update on your application.

I will be trying to keep up with the wait times, if the drop to a consistent 9mo or less wait time I will go ahead and order another can or two. I'm going to get a 22lr can here in a month or so, and will see how long the wait is for that before I buy another $1000 can.


----------



## Chase4556

etexsaltycat said:


> I made the purchase in Feb, stamp received in October. Still 8 months but nowhere near the year it's taking for trusts.
> 
> Btw all this suppressor talk got me excited. I just went to SilencerShop website and ordered a 7.62 can. I chose the single shot trust this time. Hopefully I'll have it before next deer season.


Which one did you go with?


----------



## etexsaltycat

Sig 762d. Didn't want to pay for titanium or quick attach. It's going on a .270.


----------



## 98aggie77566

Chase4556 said:


> The ATF is finally through the backlog of June/July 2016. Things are starting to speed up, and we should see wait times start to drop. Maybe 5-6months instead of 10-14m. That is what silencer shop told me.
> 
> If you bought yours in November, and did a individual f4, then you should be coming up. I'd give the ATF a call and see if they can give you an update on your application.
> 
> I will be trying to keep up with the wait times, if the drop to a consistent 9mo or less wait time I will go ahead and order another can or two. I'm going to get a 22lr can here in a month or so, and will see how long the wait is for that before I buy another $1000 can.


I did the trust...so figure I have a bit longer.

SUCKS


----------



## T-Roy

When I was in the wait mode for mine. When my wait was longer than the wait time they say on the recording. The lady we very helpful. Before that they did not even want to talk to you.


----------



## etexsaltycat

T-Roy said:


> When I was in the wait mode for mine. When my wait was longer than the wait time they say on the recording. The lady we very helpful. Before that they did not even want to talk to you.


This looks like a text from my wife lol... Not sure what it means but I'm
pretty sure it's my fault


----------



## cva34

I figger after ediots in Wash get through, since the LVegas incodent..It will be a lot slower if move at all...And I heard Big H Police chief bad mouthing them the other day...


----------



## etexsaltycat

cva34 said:


> I figger after ediots in Wash get through, since the LVegas incodent..It will be a lot slower if move at all...And I heard Big H Police chief bad mouthing them the other day...


I think the HPA is dead but I don't think they'll make it any harder to get a suppressor. The trust rules changing last year caused a huge amount of applications to be sent in July 2016. Silencer shop alone sent 2 million dollars of worth of stamps on a single day. The election also had folks worried so many more applications were submitted than normal. The wait time before the rule change was closer to 90 days. The massive amount of applications caused the wait to balloon to well over a year. The good news is after Trump won, the number of applications basically fell off a cliff. People were sure that HPA would pass so they stopped buying cans. This worked in our favor by allowing the feds to catch up on all the applications they got. With any luck, by this time next year the wait times will be back down to the 3-4 month window for trusts.

Tl;dr wait times suck, but they are steadily coming down.


----------



## Chase4556

etexsaltycat said:


> Sig 762d. Didn't want to pay for titanium or quick attach. It's going on a .270.


I went with the Srd7.62ti-qd. Can't wait.


----------



## Chase4556

Whooohooo!

I never did call the ATF to check the status and make sure all my paperwork was good and all that. Just called them, and my individual form 4 was approved on Friday. So, should have it within a few weeks. 

I sent my paperwork off on May 16th, 2017. Not sure when they cashed the check as so just paid my gun shop and they wrote the check. However, let's call it 5-6months of wait time for the form 4. Good to see.


----------



## etexsaltycat

Chase4556 said:


> Whooohooo!
> 
> I never did call the ATF to check the status and make sure all my paperwork was good and all that. Just called them, and my individual form 4 was approved on Friday. So, should have it within a few weeks.
> 
> I sent my paperwork off on May 16th, 2017. Not sure when they cashed the check as so just paid my gun shop and they wrote the check. However, let's call it 5-6months of wait time for the form 4. Good to see.


Congrats man. That was form 4 individual right?


----------



## Chase4556

etexsaltycat said:


> Congrats man. That was form 4 individual right?


Correct.

Just in time too. Got my Steiner OTAL in this morning, and the IR illuminator the other day. So I'm ready to get it sighted in and blast some pigs!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Oh man! Now you got me waiting


----------



## Chase4556

Got a call yesterday as the wife and I were leaving our hotel. Paperwork come in, so I swung by the shop on the way home and picked her up. Excited to play around with it. I went hunting this morning, and fired off a few shots from the Ruger American in 308 and my 300blk AR. 

It will be nice not having to wear ear plugs while hunting. It toned down the 308 real nice. The factory 300blk "subsonic" ammo I have is not subsonic through my rifle, so I will have to play around and load my own to ensure it stays subsonic. 


A few pictures. Excuse the dirty kitchen table.


----------

